# Bloodstock Festival 2009



## gorobschnitt (Apr 5, 2009)

I am taking my van and 16 yo son to the Bloodstock Heavy Metal Festival in August. It's mainly camping but there a few motorhomes.

Anyone else going say hi!

http://www.bloodstock.uk.com/


----------

